# Spent the night in the emergency room w/ my little one



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Her temp spiked last night at just under 106F and her on-call nurse said to bring her to the emergency room right away. Fortunately, her temp came down with a large dose of Ibuprofen followed by Tylenol. We are home now. She has no other concerning symptoms beside her strep (and the VERY high fever that comes and goes). She's been on antibiotics just over 48 hours now. I have to keep in touch with her doctor and monitor her temp and give her the ibuprofen around the clock, which we basically had been doing already but I hadn't been waking her up to give it to her--there's really no need to do that unless you're in a situation like ours has gotten to. anyway, they said the ibuprofen won't mask any dangerous symptoms so not to worry about giving it continually.

And you want to hear the weirdest thing...when we arrived and checked in at the emergency room, they handed Amelia a goody bag and guess what was sticking out the top? A small stuffed animal Roo! It was completely bizarre to see that in midst of all the chaos--there was the Roo peeking out and smiling at us and I thought no way, a sign from Dede and Chloe that everything will be ok...I'll have to take some pics later--right now I just feel like I'm on my last legs...

Here is a pic of Amelia with the Roo resting now at home. Isn't it amazing???? I just spoke with Amelia's doctor--She has to go back to the doctor today at 11am. I'm hoping they won't want to put her through any tests just yet--I'd rather wait until tomorrow morning, but whatever is best for her. She's got a very good doctor. Now I'm just trying to get them to rest...

*Update:* (lol, that "update" is so huge I just have to leave it as is) she still has a high temp off and on...today it reached 104.4 before I called the doctor. Yesterday she was at the doctor's twice--the 2nd time they did bloodwork and a flu test--blood was free of bacteria and flu was negative. The doctor said this was "baffling." She goes back tomorrow at 10:20 for them to run more tests. One minute she's playing and then a few hours later her eyes are very droopy, she's lethargic, her temp is up and she just wants to sleep. There are more tests that they can run that they can't do right away as to avoid any false negatives, like mono. She has had the temp for 6 days now, tomorrow will be 7. Please keep praying for her, thank you!!! They are hoping that it is just a bad virus. She is still on antibiotics for strep throat, but the doctor feels this temperature is from something else (strep is bacterial, they are thinking virus on top of it...). Thanks for eveyrone's thoughts. It's been very stressful! I'll update tomorrow!
[attachment=18903:attachment]


----------



## kristina (Nov 9, 2006)

Oh i'm so sorry to hear about Amelia. I hope things start to get better and she's back to her normal self soon! That is a crazy coincidence about the Roo though! Looks like Chloe is watching out for her!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I sure hope your baby girl is soon on the mend. What a horrible fright you must have had.

I just know Dede will love this story.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh it must be so frightening to see a temp like that with your baby! I'd have freaked out for sure! Will be praying the antibiotics kik in quickly and your little girl feels much better very soon!

( the roo brought a smile to my face though!)


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Poor baby. I hope she is feeling better today.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Oh my. Hope your little girl is on the mend soon. Wow that is an amazing incident with the Roo.



Joy


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

wow, Chloe was with you guys last night







Way to go Chloe!







The girl is already comfy at the Bridge and went right to work. I am not sure if Dede will read this thread but if someone directs her to it..that'd be great! I am convinced that this is a sign.







Dede..aren't you proud of your little sausage?!


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

I hope that your daughter starts to feel better soon! That must have been awful! I've been in the ER with my kids when they were younger and it is so scary. What a wonderful sign from little Chloe.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

glad to hear ur daughter is ok.....hope dede comes back soon and hears this wonderful story


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

She is darling! poor baby, i hope she feels better today. 
And you take care of yourself too, you must be exhausted and so worried.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Wow. Cool.
Get well soon Amelia.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I sure hope little Amelia is feeling better and hope for her to get well quicky







I am amazed to about the Roo, our little Angel Chloe is watching over Amelia that's incredible


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Wow, what a cool story! I sure hope your Amelia is feeling better soon. Poor thing. Your family really has had a go of it with sickness lately. You're all in my prayers for health!


----------



## My2Furbabies (Oct 2, 2006)

Sorry your little girl isn't feeling too well. I hope she gets better fast!







My 2yr. old son got up this morning sick and is just laying around also. And what a crazy thing about that roo!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Awww, so sorry your daughter is sick. I agree about the Roo......how neat is that!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

What a coincidence !


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow Dede will love that! I really believe our furry friends live on in spirit. My daughter lost her kitty Simone on New Years Day and yesterday she had to go to Petco and they had a white cat with one blue eye and one green eye just our Simone, she called me and said that kitty gave her a huge MEOW just like he used to. I told her he was letting her know that he was ok. She already has a cat or that one would have gone home with her.

Sure hope Amelia is feeling better today. 

Cathy


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I hope Amelia is feeling better soon.









Wow!!! That is crazy about the Roo! I bet Dede will love this story.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Hope your baby gets to feeling better soon. So cool about the roo.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I hope Amelia feel better soon! And the roo story brought tears to my eyes.... that is just TOO coincidental... whoa!!!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Wow that was a high temp Amelia had. Glad it's down and hope she's better soon.























Of all the toys in the world that could have been in the goody bag, a roo of all things.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Boy - I know how nasty Strep can be (and so do you!), so I really hope that Amelia is on the mend. What a dollbaby she is! 

I don't believe in coincidences very much ... so I really do think there was a connection there from our angel Chloe looking out for your family. It's just like Dede and Chloe!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks, everyone.









We came from the doctor a while ago and her temp was normal at that time. BUT it is starting to creep up again. If she still has it tomorrow I have to call yet again and bring her in and at that time she'll have blood work. I hope it doesn't come to that.

Yes, I do think it was sooooo amazing about the Roo. In the bag there was PlayDoh, crayons, a Polly Pocket doll, a coloring book and some bubbles but propped right on top of everything was the kangaroo, peeking out of the top of the bag! It was just so surreal when they handed me the bag with this kangaroo on top, I'm half asleep and thinking "what the...?" Just so cool. 

She's sleeping now--I laid down with her for a nap and she fell right to sleep. Little angel. I hope this is the last day of this sickness for her...


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I hope your little girl feels better soon . Sarah


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I hope your Baby Girl feels better soon!!
I hate it when they are so little and sick, all you want to do
is take the pain away for them









Hope all is well soon!!!

ANDREA~


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

I hope your daughter is feeling better very soon - am sure the roo will help her to get well!

ginny


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Hope Amelia is better very soon. That is amazing about the Roo. So glad you posted about that.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

I hope Amelia gets well quickly. It is so hard when our children are sick and we can't do anything to make them feel better. I am sure it will touch Dede to hear about the roo...it looks almost exactly like the ones that dear sweet Chloe sent to Bucky and her other pals here.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wow, that's some story, love the picture.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

hoping for a speedy recovery for your sweet little girl. the Roo being in the goody bag is wild!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I hope your daughter feels better soon. A 106 temp is pretty scary. I've raised two daughters and used to panic with any temp over 104.

Dede would get a kick out of the Roo in the gift bag. Chloe's spirit must be visiting all her Malt friends.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww cute sorry. I'm sorry that she is sick. I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

get well soon. your daughter is so cute.


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

I hope Amelia is on the road to recovery today. God sure works in mysterious ways!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I hope Amelia is all better now. Kids can run really high temps and its okay (however it is scary). If she is lethargic, i think that would be more concerning.


----------



## Villa Marsesca (Feb 27, 2006)

She is just a beautiful girl and I have her in my prayers.

Blessings, Nedra


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hope your daughter is doing better. Will keep her in my prayers.

Lynda


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

hope she is feeling better


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I'm not a doctor....but based on experience, this sounds viral to me. Whenever my kids ran HIGH fevers for 5 days or more...it was always viral....just needed to run its course. Irregardless you still need to monitor those high fevers for fear of seizure activity!








Sending good thoughts for a speedy recovery!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I hope Ameilia is feeling better & on her way to recovery. My thoughts & prayers are with her.
















That is such an amazing story about the Roo...I've never even seen a Roo like that around, but when I do I'm going to get it in memory of Chloe.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I hope Ameilia is feeling better & on her way to recovery. My thoughts & prayers are with her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FYI about the Roo...it has a Ty tag on it and I think his name is pouches if my memory recalls correctly...

My little one was at the doctor's again today...she still is running a temperature. She's pretty wiped out from all this. If she still has a temp by Tuesday I have to take her in again for more tests...


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=329949
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I really hope she gets over this soon, I feel terrible for her . She is so young, she must 
be so tired of going to the doctor and being sick









I hope she gets better fast








ANDREA~


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So sorry to see this 'whatever" is still hanging on for so long. What a sweet looking little girl she is!! dear little girl has had a time of it..hope she feels better quickly!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear that she hasn't improved. Please keep us posted and I sure hope she shakes this thing soon!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am late coming to this thread and very sorry to hear that your Amelia is having problems still. It sure is scary, isn't it. My Megan was forever having high temps, mostly related to ear infections. I hope they can do something to make her feel better.


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

So sorry to hear that Amelia is still poorly







, I hope she starts to feel better soon. Its been going on sor a long time now








What a coincidence about the roo???


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

I hope Amelia is feeling better today. She`s been on my mind these past couple of days.


----------

